# Military Disability+SSDI taxable in EU States?



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

If I am receiving disability and expat to an EU country like - Belgium, is that income now Taxable like pensions?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Merticus,

I am not very clear on your question but the UK Disability Living Allowance is not classed as taxable income therefore is not subject to UK taxation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Merticus said:


> If I am receiving disability and expat to an EU country like - Belgium, is that income now Taxable like pensions?


It varies quite a bit by country, even within the EU. You may want to check the US Social Security website for information about the US taxability of your benefits. And check the website of the US Consulate in the country you're living in to see if they can respond to the local practice for reporting and/or taxing of US benefits payments. 

If your benefits are subject to US tax, there should be a way to exclude, exempt or otherwise offset taxes paid to the US on your local tax forms. If not, you may have to at least declare your benefits payments and possibly pay local tax on them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok, Thank you all for the answers. I have quite a bit of checking to do.


----------

